# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Παει το τροφοδοτικο....

## jason3296

γεια σας.
  έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό παλιό από pc που δεν λέει να ξεκινήσει με τίποτα μετά από τροποποίηση των εξόδων των καλωδίων(χεχεχε)

  το βάζω στην πρίζα, ανοίγω τον διακόπτη και έβγαλε έναν σπινθήρα μπροστά από αυτο το μπλε πράγμα.Το κακό είναι ότι τίποτα δεν είναι καμένο ....


  εκτός(νομίζω) από ένα σύρμα(σε αυτόν τον μικρό κίτρινο πύργο, εικόνα 1η)

http://imageshack.us/a/img823/6228/wp000119j.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img839/603/wp000118g.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img201/786/wp000116.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img59/5187/wp000117f.jpg

καμιά ιδέα???

----------


## jason3296

+ και οτι οι πυκνωτες φορτιζουν

----------


## makocer

> γεια σας.
> έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό παλιό από pc που δεν λέει να ξεκινήσει με τίποτα* μετά από τροποποίηση των εξόδων των καλωδίων(χεχεχε)
> 
> *το βάζω στην πρίζα, ανοίγω τον διακόπτη και* έβγαλε έναν σπινθήρα μπροστά από αυτο το μπλε πράγμα*.Το κακό είναι ότι τίποτα δεν είναι καμένο ....
> 
> 
> *εκτός(νομίζω) από ένα σύρμα(σε αυτόν τον μικρό κίτρινο πύργο*, εικόνα 1η)
> 
> 
> καμιά ιδέα???


απο ιδεες !!?   πολλες!!
ξερω ακριβως πιο ειναι το προβλημα ,αλλα αν δεν μου πεις 
1)τι ειναι αυτο το μπλε πραγμα
2)ποιος κατοικει στον μικρο κιτρινο πυργο
3)αν μετα την τροποποιηση των εξοδων ,αυξηθηκαν τα εσοδα??
....δεν εχει απαντηση

----------


## ezizu

Χαχαχαχα καλό  :Lol: .
Κοίταξε jason3296 ,πέρα από την πλάκα, ο Μιχάλης ( makocer ) προσπαθεί με το χιούμορ του , να σου πει ότι από τα γραφόμενά σου, φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν έχεις ούτε τις βασικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών, πόσο μάλλον τις γνώσεις αυτές, που απαιτούνται για να κάνεις επισκευή σε παλμοτροφοδοτικό . 
Δεν  νομίζω ότι δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να σου πει την γνώμη του ( όπως και πολλοί άλλοι φίλοι στο forum ),αλλά ίσως δεν θέλει να σου πει κάτι,που στην προσπάθειά σου να το εφαρμόσεις στο τροφοδοτικό σου, θα πάρεις ένα πολύ μεγάλο ρίσκο ( βάση των διαφαινόμενων γνώσεών σου ) ακόμα και για την ίδια σου τη ζωή. Στο τροφοδοτικό και στην περιοχή γύρω από το μπλέ πράγμα (πυκνωτής ) , τον κίτρινο πύργο (  τον μετασχηματιστή ) που περιγράφεις ,*<< κυκλοφορούν >> επικίνδυνες τάσεις ικανές να προκαλέσουν ηλεκτροπληξία* . 
Ίσως ακούγεται υπερβολικό ,αλλά επειδή το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα σκοτώνει και στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με ασθενή ρεύματα ( ειδικά στα εξαρτήματα που περιγράφεις )  αλλά με ισχυρά ,*απαιτείται* η κατάλληλη γνώση ,εμπειρία και βέβαια μεγάλη προσοχή. 
Το κόστος για την αγορά καινούργιου τροφοδοτικού για PC, ξεκινά από περίπου 35-40 ευρώ ,οπότε μάλλον δεν αξίζει να πάρεις το ρίσκο  της  επισκευής .
Αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με τα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα ,μπορείς να επισκεφτείς το αδελφό site  www.hlektronika.gr  και να σου προτείνουν  κάποια κυκλώματα για αρχάριους .  Φιλικά πάντα. :Wink:

----------


## jason3296

Φιλε για να το λες...κατι θα ξερεις
Εχεις κανενα ετοιμο link για αρχαριους?

ευχαριστω

----------


## ezizu

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο site που σου έγραψα. Έχει θέματα για αρχάριους αλλά και θέματα βασικής θεωρίας των ηλεκτρονικών . Εκεί μπορείς άφοβα ,στην κατάλληλη ενότητα ,να εκφράσεις   τις όποιες απορίες - ερωτήσεις σου . Θα πάρεις σίγουρα απάντηση.
 Θα σε συμβούλευα όμως ,αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς σοβαρά με τα ηλεκτρονικά,να ξεκινήσεις διαβάζοντας την βασική θεωρία των ηλεκτρονικών και της ηλεκτροτεχνίας, έτσι ώστε να αρχίσεις να καταλαβαίνεις σιγά σιγά διάφορα κυκλώματα κ.λ.π. 
Παράλληλα δε ,μπορείς να ασχοληθείς και με την κατασκευή κάποιου απλού ( για αρχή ) κυκλώματος ή έτοιμου κιτ, εξασκώντας στην πράξη κάποια πράγματα από την θεωρία που θα διαβάζεις ,έτσι ώστε να γίνονται ευκολότερα κατανοητά.  :Wink:

----------

